# Kommentar zum Thema "Gütesiegel für Dialer"



## Heiko (6 April 2002)

Folgender Kommentar wurde bei der Umfrage eingetragen. Der Verfasser  ist mir nicht bekannt.
Da dieser Kommentar meiner Meinung nach einigen Diskussionsstoff bietet habe ich ihn mal hierher übernommen.

--------------------
Nimmt man Selbstkontrolle und Gütesiegel in einem Zusammenhang in den Mund, kommt man eigentlich sehr schnell drauf, was hier passiert: Auf Kaffeefahrten kriegt der unbedarfte Kunde die Daunenfederdecke mit eingelassenen Magnetstreifen zur Magnetfeldtherapie und natürlich einem wunderschönen Gütesiegel auch zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis angedreht. Da gibt´s allerdings inzwischen die passende Rechtsprechung, die den Verbraucher schützt. Bei einer Dienstleistung per Dialer, mitunter nicht einmal erwünscht, sieht es dagegen richtig mau aus. Die Pressemeldungen um ein Gütesiegel für Dialer verraten doch nur eines: Da bangt eine Branche, die nicht zu Unrecht in Verruf geraten ist um Ihre Existenzberechtigung. Nicht der Verbraucher soll hier geschützt werden, sondern den Anbietern dieser Software wird eine verbesserte Ausgangsposition für künftige Rechtstreite an die Hand gegeben. Und die Spam-Wellen der letzten Tage scheinen genau dies zu bestätigen, sind sie doch deutlich auf einen solchen Anbieter zurück zu führen, der sich auch um das Gütesiegel bemühte. Dem Verbraucher nützt das gegenwärtig rein gar nichts. Er wird weiterhin mit schmierigen Mails und noch fragwürdigeren Website-Inhalten auf falsche Fährten gelockt, jedoch der Dialer, der am Ende steht ist mit seinem Gütesiegel wasserdicht. Schließlich kommt mit ihm erst der Vertrag zustande und hat nichts mit der äußerst innovativen Form von Werbung zu tun, die das Opfer ein ums ander Mal unerwünscht in seinem Postfach vorfindet. Telefonmehrwertdienste hin oder her, man sollte den Verbraucher doch für mündig genug halten, dass er seine DFÜ-Einwahl selbstständig konfigurieren kann, sofern er entsprechend zu honorierende Dienstleistungen in Anspruch nehmen darf und möchte.


----------



## dialerfucker (7 April 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Folgender Kommentar wurde bei der Umfrage eingetragen. Der Verfasser  ist mir nicht bekannt.
> Da dieser Kommentar meiner Meinung nach einigen Diskussionsstoff bietet habe ich ihn mal hierher übernommen.
> 
> --------------------
> ....jedoch der Dialer, der am Ende steht ist mit seinem Gütesiegel wasserdicht.



...100% meine Meinung! Als Ergänzung bleibt lediglich der Vorschlag, das Gütesiegel im Falle Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb in "Blausiegel" umzubenennen. (Für alle die es nicht mehr kennen: das war mal eine renommierte Kondommarke..)
Wie wärs damit Herr Dr. K. und R.?


----------



## Devilfrank (7 April 2002)

Huch, könnte ja fast von mir sein. Da ist sie wieder, die Oma mit der LamaGold-Decke  . Der einzige Knackpunkt dabei ist, mit welchen Methoden (technisch) diese Dialer untergeschoben werden. Immerhin ist schon mal eines geschafft: Das Thema Dialer ist in der Diskussion und wir werden auch weiter die Lupe draufhalten.


----------



## dialerfucker (8 April 2002)

...Mainpean/Stardialer/Starweb sind dabei, sich vorne in der Gütesiegel-Sache mit zu profilieren. 
Da wird denen nun schon von einer seriösen Firma mit einer DDoS-Attacke gedroht, sollte Mainpean nicht die Kundendaten bekanntgeben, nachdem wieder einmal ein Mainpeankunde Scheiss mit dem Dialer produziert hat.
Aber sie "arbeiten mit ihren Kunden eng zusammen". 
Ein Besuch von www.stardialer.de klärt da auf.  
Bis heute hat z.B.: Stardialer nicht mal ein ordentliches Impressum 
Das ist keine Reklame für ein "Gütesiegel".  Und schon gar nicht für "my channel", oder checken die nicht, was abgeht???
PS: unter www.mainpean.de findet man (wenn man schnell genug die Seite abcheckt, folgendes:
---


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen der Mainpean GmbH
> Mainpean GmbH
> Scharnweberstr. 69
> 12587 Berlin
> ...



Isses nicht schön?


----------



## Heiko (8 April 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> § 3 Besondere Werbung
> 1. Der Webmaster hat die Möglichkeit, in größerem Rahmen und nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu werben. Für die in der Bewerbung gemachten Aussagen trägt ausschließlich der Webmaster die Verantwortung. Größere Werbemaßnahmen müssen der Mainpean GmbH jedoch mindestens zwei Wochen vorher mitgeteilt werden, damit Gelegenheit besteht, den Personaleinsatz rechtzeitig zu planen. Größere Werbemaßnahmen liegen insbesondere dann vor, wenn ca. ein Drittel höheres User-Aufkommen erwartet werden kann.
> 
> 2. Mainpean GmbH stellt klar, dass jegliche Werbeaktivitäten des Webmasters ausschließlich als dessen eigene Maßnahmen angesehen werden. Mainpean GmbH wird daher jegliche unerwünschte Werbemaßnahmen oder sonstige Aktivitäten des Webmasters gegenüber Dritten in keinem Fall unterstützen, gutheißen, fördern oder sonst wie zu eigen machen. Solche Maßnahmen sind ausschließlich eigene zum Aktionsbereich des Webmasters gehörende Angelegenheiten.
> ...


Das spricht doch Bände...

"SPAM ruhig und sags uns vorher damit wir mehr Leistung für die neuen Besucher zur Verfügung stellen können."


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 April 2002)

ich stelle mir das gütesiegel so vor: ist das dilemma passiert und man hechtet zum modemkabel, erscheint eine art bluescreen: 
herzlichen glückwunsch! sie wurden gerade von einem dialer der firma ... über den tisch gezogen! ihr hektisches geklicke hat sie dazu verleitet, einen juristisch einwandfreien vertrag mit uns abzuschließen! geben sie sich also keine mühe, beißen sie lieber in die nächste telefonrechnung und zahlen sie auf papier knirschend den ausstehenden betrag.
wir danken für ihre zeit, ihr geld und freuen uns wahnsinnig auf ihren nächsten besuch
...
was das thema mainpean betrifft, tappe ich ohnehin ein wenig im dunkeln. hat man letzte woche im usenet ein wenig mäuschen gespielt und die einträge von andreas richter verfolgt, stellt man fest: der hat ja gar kein unrechtsbewusstsein!
ich fasse zusammen: ich kriege die mail von der porno-hacker-crew, lande auf einer seite, die den e-mail-inhalt aufgreift und für die marcel schmidt vom starweb-service laut denic-auskunft zuständig ist und lade mir dann den live-sex sex crack runter. drei mal verarscht also und ziemlich schwer dem anonymen mainpean-kunden den schwarzen peter zuzuschieben. ich finde, das könnte durchaus genügen, mainpean mit der großen keule aus der deutschen firmenlandschaft verschwinden zu lassen. aber das einzige problem für mainpean sind offensichtlich die anzeigen von firmen, deren domainnamen missbraucht wurden. da versucht man sich rauszuwinden. chronologisch schaut das so aus: 3 tage hat es von den ersten usenet einträgen richters bis zur sperrung der domain hardcore.starcam.de gedauert. und dann tatsächlich noch eine weitere woche, bis der dialer selbst gesperrt wurde. 
was ein mieser, kleiner heuchler...


----------



## dialerfucker (10 April 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> was das thema mainpean betrifft, tappe ich ohnehin ein wenig im dunkeln. hat man letzte woche im usenet ein wenig mäuschen gespielt und die einträge von andreas richter verfolgt, stellt man fest: der hat ja gar kein unrechtsbewusstsein!
> ich fasse zusammen: ich kriege die mail von der porno-hacker-crew, lande auf einer seite, die den e-mail-inhalt aufgreift und für die marcel schmidt vom starweb-service laut denic-auskunft zuständig ist und lade mir dann den live-sex sex crack runter. drei mal verarscht also und ziemlich schwer dem anonymen mainpean-kunden den schwarzen peter zuzuschieben. ich finde, das könnte durchaus genügen, mainpean mit der großen keule aus der deutschen firmenlandschaft verschwinden zu lassen. aber das einzige problem für mainpean sind offensichtlich die anzeigen von firmen, deren domainnamen missbraucht wurden. da versucht man sich rauszuwinden. chronologisch schaut das so aus: 3 tage hat es von den ersten usenet einträgen richters bis zur sperrung der domain hardcore.starcam.de gedauert. und dann tatsächlich noch eine weitere woche, bis der dialer selbst gesperrt wurde.
> was ein mieser, kleiner heuchler...


...sorry, hast Du etwas anderes erwartet? Die spielen schon eine ganze Weile "Mensch ärgere Dich!" Wie kommt es auf der piratos-Site so süss:
"Verletze nicht die Rechte Dritter..." Genausogut könnte dort stehen:
rhi rehcölhcsra, tkcif hcue hcod rebles!
Lustig ist es absolut nicht!


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2002)

dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> rhi rehcölhcsra, tkcif hcue hcod rebles!


*kopfkratz*

Klingonisch?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 April 2002)

google kann doch klingonisch!     

ich glaube, ich hab´s: ich werde auch kunde bei mainpean, peinmaan oder wie sonst die auch bald heißen mögen.
bastle mir eine kleine website, verschicke nette e-mails von der polen-autoklau-bande und schwupps: auf mausklick hat man einen c-ascona für 20.000 € oder so gekauft. wasserdicht dank mainpean-dialer.
und wenn ich rauskriege, wie man die geschichte mit der auflassung und eintragung im grundbuch am elegantesten über einen dialer abwickeln kann, verkaufe ich schlösser. ich bin mir sicher: dr. iur. peter k. arbeitet schon dran und hätte auch sofort eine idee parat: "sie haben gerade den 'ja'-button unseres automatisierten notars betätigt" oder so...

astrein!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 April 2002)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=1473082&forum_id=26366

das hier ist richtig gut...


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2002)




----------



## dialerfucker (10 April 2002)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=1473082&forum_id=26366
> 
> das hier ist richtig gut...



Stehende Ovationen!!! Zugabe,Zugabe...


----------



## Freeman76 (10 April 2002)

Und leider vielleicht nicht mal soooo abwägig  :bigcry: 

PS: Die neuen Smilies sind cool  :splat:


----------

